# English Pleasure



## x-xExclusiveJumpx-x (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh the big bad first show, do you practice at home at all? I would, if not i would start lol. Because if not honestly youâ€™ll look like a bit of a foul lol. Do you have English tack, from you saying she/he rides western Iâ€™m guessing possibly no? Or your borrowing hehe, but the there is some difference. She has to have a "trot" which is a extended jog, a correct head posture, which sadly... is not the nose has to be level with the middle/end of her chest. It should be held above the chest, and it is best if she gives her nose in a bit. Which means she is giving to the bit, instead of snatching it from your hands. But thatâ€™s about it? You don't have to ride a Grand Prix horse for a fun/open show lol. You just have to well.. it helps to stay on and have fun 8). Enjoy.. post pictures .


----------



## taybug (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info but it looks like I won't be showing anytime soon. My horse cut his leg on the trailer and got stitches, so I'm waiting for that to heal up before I do anything.


----------



## x-xExclusiveJumpx-x (Aug 2, 2007)

Poor baby  i hope he/she gets better soon. Trailers can be so nasty some times :roll:. Best of luck.


----------

